# Removing lining from a suit jacket



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this a complicated procedure (i.e. expensive) procedure?

I have a lightweight Polo suit that (I think) would be even more comfortable in warm weather if the jacket lining was removed outright or at least scaled back. For what it's worth, the jacket is a 3 button with side vents.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I`m absolutely no expert , but I would be concerned that it would affect the drape and substance of the jacket.


----------



## des merrion (Oct 1, 2006)

It can be done, no problem.

Not too big a job, result will be fine, won't affect the jacket drape!

www.desmerrionbespoketailor.com


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Isn't likely that a full lining has covered up seams etc that are not finished as in an Oxxford suit. Would not the finishing work entail a much larger expense?


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Buffalo said:


> Isn't likely that a full lining has covered up seams etc that are not finished as in an Oxxford suit. Would not the finishing work entail a much larger expense?


I kind of see what you mean but I would accept a bit of ugliness in exchange for feeling cooler.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

NukeMeSlowly said:


> I kind of see what you mean but I would accept a bit of ugliness in exchange for feeler cooler.


I think a decent tailor could probably clean up the seams for a little more money as well. My tailor's done a very nice job with the unlined jackets I have.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*?*

yes it can be done but. 
a yoke lining must be left at the top of the back.
the edges of the center seam must be finished.
the top of the hem must be finished. 
the edges of the side seams must be finished.
since the side seams are a part of the vents, enough lining must be 
left on to properly finish them.
then you must deside how you want the front lining done.
do you want it to meet the side seams. or skeleton style ala oxxford.
this is not a simple matter of cutting off lining.
a good deal of labor is what you will be paying for.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Listen to A Tailor,
a little ugliness is not what you are in for,
a lot of ugliness is!
Jackets that were not made to be partially lined are finished crudely inside.
I believe you will regret this move if you proceed.

This is an internal seam of a Pal Zileri I cut open.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## des merrion (Oct 1, 2006)

It's quite any easy job, you don't have to overlock the centre back seam inside, which is the easiest and cheapest option, they can be faced off and turned under with a bit of the lining you are removing from the jacket, so that issue is dealt with, and all the lining still matches.

The front lining needs to be fastened to the sideseam to keep the front forepart canvas/fusing covered, and as mentioned, a small piece left at the shoulders on the back so this does not affect the sleeve lining. Again, a very easy job.

The turnup at the bottom where affected can be cover stitched.

The whole job would cost £45.

It appears a much bigger job than it actually is, however, it is quite a simple and straight forward job!!

www.desmerrionbespoketailor.com


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

des merrion said:


> ........
> 
> It appears a much bigger job than it actually is, however, it is quite a simple and straight forward job!!


Interesting,
I almost can't visualize how the main seam would turn out,
do you have any pictures you could post of a transformed jacket once completed? And which RTW brands have you done this way?

I would think some houses may have cleaner insides and cut seams than others, having been in the factory that makes the Polo suits, I found the work quick and dirty making it hard for me to visualize a completed project.

Did you re work the entire bottom side fold and seam?

thank you,


----------



## des merrion (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, I have no pictures, however, the London Lounge has a photojournal.

I think Dopey's album has a picture of a Dege shooting jacket with the seams and forepart lining finished the way I describe.

It is very simple to cover the seams, no matter how 'tatty' or frayed, machine the lining on the edge, press it over, tuck it underneath, and then top stitch it in place, done.

www.desmerrionbespketailor.com


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. Des' info is heartening. +/-$100 sounds pretty good for getting this done.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Since I was taking two sportcoats to have their sleeves shortened today (one is half lined), I asked the tailor if he could remove a jacket lining and at what cost. He said he could do it for $50 and that I would end up basically with a half lined jacket.

Once I have it done I will post the results.


----------



## NS3474 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey all,

I realize this is a super-old thread, but I just thought I'd share a recent success story. I picked up some H&M linen suits last summer which fit me well and have a nice casual look. (I'm in my 20s, in the rock n' roll business, so I get funny looks when I wear a tie, let alone a formal suit.)

Anyway, the jackets are fully lined with . . . you guessed it . . . polyester!  After getting a quote for $85 to remove half the lining of a $65 jacket, I decided to rip it open and give it a go myself.

To create a half-lined jacket, I simply opened the seam of the lining where the side lining met the back lining, opening it up to about three inches above where I wanted the back lining to end. I then tacked down the side lining to the back of the jacket with a big basting stitch--really helped to hold the material in place while I worked--and then sewed the side lining to the back of the jacket with a blind stitch (like you'd use to hem pants). Repeat for the other side/back seam.

Then I folded over the back lining where I wanted it to end, and broke out the sewing machine to do a straight stitch on the folded-over "hem" I'd created. (You could easily do this by hand.) I cut the excess back lining, below the stitch, with pinking shears.

After tacking down the bottom hem with another blind stitch, and cleaning up some of the inevitably frayed material that the back lining was hiding, I had a half-lined jacket. Admittedly, it's no work of beauty, and it certainly doesn't come close to the job my tailor would do.

Would I do this on a nice suit? I'm not even sure I'd want my tailor to do it. But for an hour's work and a couple of needle-pricks, I now have a much more comfortable set of suits for bombing around come summertime.

Hope somebody finds this helpful.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a feeling that my tailor may not want to do this, but it is good to know that it can be done.


----------

